# Weitwurfrute fürs Karpfenangeln



## bissfieber (11. Oktober 2005)

Hi Leute,
ich wollt mich mal erkundigen wie das mit Karpfenrute aussieht, mit denen man sehr weit werfen kann. Habt ihr da erfahrungen. Ich kann mir auch vostellen das die nicht so billig sind aber um den preis geht es mir noch nicht.
Schon mal danke für eure Tipps!!!


----------



## darth carper (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Weitwurfrute fürs Karpfenangeln*

Es gibt einige gute Weitwurfruten auf dem Markt. Dazu gehören:

1. Die WS Phantom in allen Ausführungen,
2.die Century SP und FMJ,
3. die Shimano Tribal,
4. die Jim Gibbinson Eclipse,
etc.etc.

Mit diesen Ruten wirst du sehr weit werfen können. Aber vorsicht, die Technik und die Kraft sind die entscheidenden Kriterien für einen weiten Wurf.
Wenn du die Kraft den Blank aufzuladen nicht hast, oder die verschiedenen speziellen Wurftechniken nicht beherrscht, dann bringt dir eine Weitwurfrute überhaupt keinen Vorteil.
Meist haben diese Ruten eine schreckliche Aktion, mit der du bei richtiger Drillweise nicht mehr Fische verlieren wirst, die aber den Drillspaß komplett nimmt.


----------



## Aali-Barba (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Weitwurfrute fürs Karpfenangeln*

Wie weit ist "sehr weit"? |kopfkrat


----------



## darth carper (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Weitwurfrute fürs Karpfenangeln*

Das ist allerdings eine interessante Frage! Für mich ist sehr weit alles ab 110m. Bis dahin (und darüber hinaus) muß man erstmal kommen.


----------



## Pilkman (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Weitwurfrute fürs Karpfenangeln*

Momentan in aller Munde ist ja auch die Kevin Nash Titanium Pursuit Extreme 13' 3,5lbs. Als derzeitiger Rekordhalter mit über 210 Meter geworfener Weite mit beköderter Montage. #t 

Scheint in der Hand eines fähigen Werfers eine echte Waffe zu sein... ich persönlich kenne die Rute nicht und kann mir über die Breitentauglichkeit kein Urteil erlauben.

Fragt sich nur, wie man auf 210 Meter noch vernünftig anfüttern will, aber ein Single Hook Bait soll ja unter manchen Umständen auch Erfolg bringen...


----------



## Luigi 01 (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Weitwurfrute fürs Karpfenangeln*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Fragt sich nur, wie man auf 210 Meter noch vernünftig anfüttern will, aber ein Single Hook Bait soll ja unter manchen Umständen auch Erfolg bringen...


 

Das frag ich mich auch!;+ 

Ich kenne auch genug Leute die sehr weite Würfe hinlegen, wenn ich dann mal frage wo sie denn Angeln kommt immer die Antwort.“ Am Ufer, aber auf der andern Seite, dort ist so ne tolle Bank(oder Kante)!“:m 

Und wie bekommst du das Futter dahin?|kopfkrat 

Antwort: „Ich laufe rüber zum Ufer und Füttere dann von dort aus an“!|evil: 

Ohne Worte!#d 

Die Diskussion kannst dich ja gleich nach drüben setzen erspar ich mir meistens!


Werde nur immer fuchtig wenn die dann mit 3 Ruten und ihren Megawürfen den ganzen Teich abspannen!#q


----------



## darth carper (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Weitwurfrute fürs Karpfenangeln*

Die Nash Rute hatte ich ganz vergessen. Gefischt habe ich sie noch nicht, nur in der Hand gehabt und ein paar Trockenübungen gemacht.
Die Rute ist natürlich ein echter Hammer und mit Sicherheit keine Allroundrute.
Wenn es nicht ganz so weit gehen kann, tut es sicherlich auch die normale Pursuit,mit der kann man auch sehr weit werfen.
Überhaupt glaube ich, daß ein geübter Werfer mit einer normalen Karpfenrute Wurfweiten erzielen kann, von denen wir alle schon immer geträumt haben.
Von daher sage ich: üben, üben, üben. Wenn es dann nicht mehr weiter geht, kann man sich immer noch eine "Weitwurfrute" zulegen.
Wie Pilkman schon sagte, ein effektives Anfüttern auf diese Distanzen ist eh nicht mehr möglich.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Weitwurfrute fürs Karpfenangeln*

Aalso, ich hab mir nen 13' Satz dieser ominösen Nash Titanium Extremes mal spasseshalber zugelegt.

Ich finde schon, dass sie sehr Allroundmässig einsetzbar sind. Die Spitze ist weicher als bei meinen 2,5lbs AKN. Im Uferbereich und bei kleinen Fischen schiesst man dann mit Kanonen auf Spatzen. Das Geht natürlich, aber wer das Heidengeld für die Schwippe hat, der hats normal auch noch für nen 2. Rutensatz...

Wurfweite: Meine 12' 2,5lbs AKN (120m max.) toppt sie ohne üben. Ebenso die uralten Nash Pursuits (Ähnliche weiten. Die Fischt ein Kollege) 
Ungeübt kommt man mit den normalen Pursuit X ( 12 u. 13' 2,75-3lbs = ca. 130 bis 140m. Die Fischt ein anderer Kollege) genausoweit. 
Wie das Teil sich mit etwas Übung wirft kann ich noch nicht sagen. Dazu fehlt mir noch die Übung. War damit erst einmal ausgiebig am Wasser, und da hatte ich nen Verknacksten Rücken. Da war nix mehr mit Technik...
Beim normalen Überkopfwurf bleibt der Untere Teil leider schnurgerade und kann seine Kraft gar nicht so richtig entfalten.

Ebenso würde ich sie gerne mal mit den Century SP von noch nem anderen Kollegen vergleich werfen. Von der Charakteristik her sind sie sehr ähnlich auf den ersten Blick, die SP hat dabei aber nen massiveren Blank.

Ich kann aber Sagen: Sowohl Boiliekanone als auch Wurfrohr (Korda und Amiaud, alle anderen kommen da eh nicht mit imo.) reichen so schon zum Füttern nicht aus.

|kopfkrat Ich brauch unbedingt auch so ein Modellboot! ...aber wozu dann noch eine Weitwurfrute???   

Weitere nette Weitwurfruten: Greys FX (ausgelaufen) und Harrison Ballista. 

Und für ganz extreme gabs vor urzeiten mal ne Hutchinson IMX Big Pit. 180m+ mit 170g Wurfgewicht. (Unfischbar in normalen verhältnissen.)

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## darth carper (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Weitwurfrute fürs Karpfenangeln*

@Geraetefetischist

Die sache mit dem Wurfrohr kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Das Korda ist längst nicht so gut wie die Cobra Bananas. Ich habe Wurfrohre von Fox, Alu-Modelle von Cobra, das Korda und das Cobra Banana. Genauer und weiter als das Banana kommt man mit keinem anderen Wurfrohr.

Die Nash Titaniums mit einer AKN 2,5lb zu vergleichen ist natürlich gewagt. Klar das die Nash weiter wirft. Die alten Pursuits waren aus den Hy-Bor Blanks von Century gefertigt. Damals waren die sicher gut, heute sind sie veraltet. Das gleiche gilt auch für die IMX.
Die neuen Pursuits sind da sicher besser, reichen aus und bieten eine bessere Aktion.

Die SP halte ich im Vergleich zur Nash für die bessere Rute, weil sie der Allroundrute noch am nächsten kommt. Leider haben die Werksruten von Century teilweise eine grausige Verarbeitung.

Wie oben schon erwähnt sollte man die WS Phantom nicht verachten. Die 2,75lb wirft sehr weit und hat eine fischbare Aktion. Die schwereren Ausführungen sind natürlich echte Monster und kommen einer leichten Brandungsrute schon recht nahe.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Weitwurfrute fürs Karpfenangeln*



> Genauer und weiter als das Banana kommt man mit keinem anderen Wurfrohr.


Also entweder kannst Du Super mit dem Banana umgehen und wir nicht, oder Du kannst nicht so gut mit dem Korda umgehen und wir können das...
Wir Haben auch Zugriff auf die gesamte Palette, und das Banana kommt weit, weit weiter als die Alucobras. Wird aber von unseren Kunstoffcobras, und dem Amiaud überworfen, dann kommen die Fox und Kordas. Wobei die Fox ja eigentlich nur nen Kordanachbau sind. Die Kanone kommt dann noch ne Idee weiter, reissts aber auch nicht raus.



> Die Nash Titaniums mit einer AKN 2,5lb zu vergleichen ist natürlich gewagt. Klar das die Nash weiter wirft. Die alten Pursuits waren aus den Hy-Bor Blanks von Century gefertigt. Damals waren die sicher gut, heute sind sie veraltet. Das gleiche gilt auch für die IMX.
> Die neuen Pursuits sind da sicher besser, reichen aus und bieten eine bessere Aktion.
> 
> Die SP halte ich im Vergleich zur Nash für die bessere Rute, weil sie der Allroundrute noch am nächsten kommt. Leider haben die Werksruten von Century teilweise eine grausige Verarbeitung.


Nen Vergleich finde ich gar nicht so daneben, das sind/waren alles weitwurffähige Ruten. Der Blank der alten Nash war keine Hybor. Die ersten Pursuits waren wie die AKN extrem Hart in der Spitze, das war die Hybor nicht so. 

Kennst Du die Big Pit IMX überhaupt? Mit den Normalen IMX hatten die nämlich nur die Materialbezeichnung gemein. War ne eigene Serie in der nur diese eine 4,5lbs Rute auftauchte. 

Die Century SP ist übrigens etwa genausoalt. Und den normalen IMX-Blank kann man auch noch kaufen. Bestimmt nicht, weil der Veraltet ist. Und dann schau mal nach den Gesuchtesten Ruten bei Ebay, da tun die sich auch nicht viel.

Kann das sein, dass Du die SP mit der Century NG verwechselst?

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## darth carper (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Weitwurfrute fürs Karpfenangeln*

Welche Wurfweiten erreicht ihr denn mit dem Amiaud und den Kunststoffcobras? Ich schätze, daß ich mit dem Top Banana MKII so ca. 135 - 140m mit einem 20mm Boilie komme.

Die SP verwechsele ich bestimmt nicht mit der NG. Beide Modelle kamen etwa zur gleichen Zeit auf den Markt. Ich glaube eher das du den neuen Blank der SP mit dem alten verwechselst. Diese Blanks sind komplett verschieden. Der neue Blank der SP ist mit einem ballistischen Gewebe überzogen und deutlich härter als das Vorgängermodell.

Die IMX Big Pit kenne ich. Ich kenne sogar jemanden der die Rute gefischt hat. So weit ich weiß gab es auch noch eine 4lb Version. Außerdem nur weil es den Blank noch gibt, heißt das nicht, daß er nicht veraltet ist. Wahrscheinlich gibt es noch genug Liebhaber, die die Blanks kaufen.

Die Information, daß es sich bei der ersten Nash Pursuit um die Hy-Bor Blanks gehandelt hat, habe ich malirgendwo gelesen. Das es die Hy-Bor Blanks in zwei Versionen, nämlich als "normale" Rute und als Weitwurfversion gegeben hat, weißt du ja sicherlich.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Weitwurfrute fürs Karpfenangeln*



> Ich schätze, daß ich mit dem Top Banana MKII so ca. 135 - 140m mit einem 20mm Boilie komme.


Ist natürlich schwer zu vergleichen, da man gleiche Boilies haben müsste. So weit kommen wir aber in der Praxis mit keinem. Echte 110-120m, dann ist Sense. Mag aber wie gesagt an leichteren oder unrunderen Boilies liegen.
Da müsste man mal ne Referenzfertigsorte festlegen.



> Ich glaube eher das du den neuen Blank der SP mit dem alten verwechselst. Diese Blanks sind komplett verschieden. Der neue Blank der SP ist mit einem ballistischen Gewebe überzogen und deutlich härter als das Vorgängermodell.


Es gibt sogar noch nen älteren, den Armalite-SP-Carp.  Ich kenne Beide spätere vom Wasser, der Kollege hat je eine in 13' 3,5 lbs. Imo tun die sich aber eher wenig bis auf das Design. Gut, die Neuere ist vielleicht was härter, aber viel nicht. Bis auf das Gewebe hat sich auch am Blank nicht viel geändert. Mir gefällt die (mittlere) Ältere sogar besser, wenn ich ehrlich bin, aber das liegt auch mit an der Beringung und dem Design.
Wenn ich mit dem Kollegen mal wieder Fischen gehe, dann werd ich das ganz genau auseinanderklamüsern. Bisher hatte ich die halt noch nicht im Direkten Vergleich
Richtig ist auch, dass die geänderte SP kurz nach der NG auftauchte.



> Die IMX Big Pit kenne ich. Ich kenne sogar jemanden der die Rute gefischt hat. So weit ich weiß gab es auch noch eine 4lb Version. Außerdem nur weil es den Blank noch gibt, heißt das nicht, daß er nicht veraltet ist.


Es gab nur eine Version, und die auch nur Kurz. Diesen Blank gibts seitdem nicht mehr. Kann sein, dass sie mit 4-4,5lbs beschriftet war. Zu Fischen war das Teil aber nicht wirklich. Mann konnte zwar schwerste Bleie quer über den Fluss Donnern, aber spass hat die nicht gemacht. Veraltet will ich jedenfalls nicht sagen, die Wurfweiten beeindrucken mit sicherheit auch heute noch, aber zum Karpfenfischen war sie eher ungeeignet, mehr ne halbe Brandungsrute. Sie war so mit das extremste Gerät (abgesehen von der 6m Harrison), und nur deshalb hab ich sie erwähnt, sie wird wohl auch kaum aufzutreiben sein.



> Das es die Hy-Bor Blanks in zwei Versionen, nämlich als "normale" Rute und als Weitwurfversion gegeben hat, weißt du ja sicherlich.


Als die Nash 1996/97 rauskam gabs nur eine Hybor (Richtig: Hy-Bor Stealth Titanium Carp). Die Weitwurfversion in 12 und 13' und je 3 und 3,5lbs.

Die Nash gabs nur in 2,25 und 2,75lbs und 12' und als 13' 2,75lbs. Alle aber in mehreren Beringungsvarianten. Normal/ Step-Up und Ein- oder Zweisteg.
Ausserdem hatte die Nash einen gewebten Blank, die Hybor war dunkelgrau.
Die alten Nash Blanks wurden aber bei Century gebaut, das ist richtig.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## darth carper (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Weitwurfrute fürs Karpfenangeln*

Ich habe das mit Boilies von C4Y (Stimulator) getestet und zwar an einemSee, welcher ca. 150m breit ist. Mit dem Cobra habe dich andere Seeseite fast erreicht.

Zum Thema Hy Bor:

Richtig es gibt die HyBor Stealth und gleichzeitig gab es noch die Hy Bor LR. Zwei verschiedene Blanks. Ist ja letztlich auch egal, die Nash Pursuit gibt es  nicht mehr und der Nachfolger ist mit dieser auch nicht zu vergleichen.


----------



## Carpfighter (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Weitwurfrute fürs Karpfenangeln*

kopf meets tischplatte !!!!
Worher kann man so viel wissen und vorallem di Details!!?????

Lg und meine Verehrung Carpfighter


----------



## darth carper (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Weitwurfrute fürs Karpfenangeln*

Ich für meinen Teil fische seit meinem 16. Lebensjahr auf Karpfen. Zeitweise war ich da dem Tacklewahn verfallen und habe alles an Katalogen, Zeitungen usw. verschlungen was es gab.
Besonders das hochwertige aus England stammende Gerät hat mich damals fasziniert. Da bleibt dann einiges hängen.
Jedes Jahr oder spätestens jedes zweite Jahr mußte dann ein neuer Satz Ruten her und daher bin ich auch viel zu verschiedenen verschiedenen Geschäften und Messen herumgefahren und habe probiert. Da ich auch Gleichgesinnte kannte, die eine ähnliche Macke wie ich hatten, gab es eigentlich keinGerät, welches ich nicht wenigstens einmal in der Hand gehabt hatte.
Mittlerweile lege ich meine Prioritäten auf andere Dinge. Mein Rutensatz ist jetzt schon sieben Jahre alt, früher undenkbar.
Sicher gucke ich noch immer in die neuen Kataloge, aber wenn jetzt eine Tasche für die Tasche für die Tasche für die Tasche herauskommt, begeistert mich das nicht mehr so wie früher.

Bei mir beschränkt sich das aber auf den Karpfensektor und in der neueren Zeit auf das Raubfisch- und Wallerangeln.
Graetefetischist kennt sich zusätzlich noch in vielen anderen Bereichen aus, von daher: Chapeau!

@Geraetefetischist

Mit veraltet meine ich, daß es mittlerweile Ruten gibt, die solche Wurfweiten ermöglichen und gleichzeitig eine fischbare Aktion haben. Einfach weil die Blanks immer schneller werden.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Weitwurfrute fürs Karpfenangeln*

Dito. Nur bei mir kommen noch die ehemalige Sammelleidenschaft für Älteres Gerät und Englandaufenthalte dazu. Bei Karpfengerät bin ich auch eher besserer Durchschnitt. Da gibts ne menge gleich verrückte, siehe Darth Carper (Revanche-Chapeau!) 
Ich kenn aber sonst keinen, der das auf fast alle Angelbereiche ausdehnt.

Ich muss irgendwie jedes für mich interessante Gerät mal selbst Gefischt haben. und je Skurriler, desto interessanter...

Dieses Jahr warens bestimmt schon über 25 High-End-Süsswasserruten, die kurze Zeit in meinem Keller Standen. In seltenen Fällen wechsele ich dann meinen Standartrutensatz aus, dieses Jahr z.B. hab ich sämtliche Karpfenruten gewechselt (Aus 12 mach 9... :q ), bzw. bin noch dabei. Ich hoffe, das hält dann wieder so 7-8 Jahre. befürchte aber, dass es Nächstes Jahr wieder Neue am Markt gibt, die ich unbedingt brauche 



> Mit veraltet meine ich, daß es mittlerweile Ruten gibt, die solche Wurfweiten ermöglichen und gleichzeitig eine fischbare Aktion haben. Einfach weil die Blanks immer schneller werden.


Wenn du es so siehst mit dem Veraltet, dann geb ich Dir recht. Für mich ist eine Rute erst veraltet, wenn sie in ihrer Hauptbestimmung absolut nicht mehr mit den Modernen mithalten kann. Neuere gibts ja jeden Monat schon. Ich würde eine Klassische B&W daher nie als veraltet ansehen. Auf kurze Distanz sind auch die gespliessten MK IV bestimmt noch herrlich.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## darth carper (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Weitwurfrute fürs Karpfenangeln*

In der Nahdistanz gibt es glaube ich nichts besseres als die alten Ruten von Bruce&Walker, Hardy o.ä.. Mit diesen weichen Ruten kann keine moderne steife Kohlefaserrute hinsichtlich Drillsicherheit und Drillgefühl mithalten. Kein Wunder das sich keiner der Besitzer von solchen Juwelen trennt und wenn, dann sind sie fast unbezahlbar.
Schade das es heutzutage keinen Markt mehr für hochwertige Glasfaserruten gibt.


----------



## Aali-Barba (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Weitwurfrute fürs Karpfenangeln*



			
				Luigi 01 schrieb:
			
		

> Das frag ich mich auch!;+
> 
> Ich kenne auch genug Leute die sehr weite Würfe hinlegen, wenn ich dann mal frage wo sie denn Angeln kommt immer die Antwort.“ Am Ufer, aber auf der andern Seite, dort ist so ne tolle Bank(oder Kante)!“:m
> 
> ...


 
Diese Dinge gehören an unserem See (100 Meter breit) zur leichtesten Übung der Karpfenangler. 

Auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite steht dann meist einer mit Handy und füttert für die anderen auf der anderen Seite die entsprechenden Stellen nach deren Anweisung an. #d #d #d  Klingt etwas idiotisch, ist aber so. |uhoh:


----------



## pfantomas (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Weitwurfrute fürs Karpfenangeln*

Hatte vor kurzem dıe Gelegenheıt mıch mıt JANA MAISEL und ıhrem Traıner zu unterhalten bezüglıch Weıtwurf (wer Jana Maısel ıst, hab ıch erst spaeter ım Internet erfahren, nachtraeglıch #r ).

Also, bevor ıch mır weıter Gedanken über eıne Weıtwurfrute mache, werde ıch erstmal versuchen dıe ganzen Tıps und Trıcks, dıe ıch erhalten habe, ın dıe Tat umzusetzen.
Eıns hab ıch kapıert, ohne solıde Technık keıne Weıte.


----------



## bissfieber (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Weitwurfrute fürs Karpfenangeln*

Oh da sin ja viele Tipps rein gekommen....
danke ich werd mich dann mal umschauen wos was gutes z kaufen gibt!

JOjoJO|bla:


----------

